# Bowl adapters for Hobart mixers



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

As wedding season approaches, I am haunted by memories of last summer, making batch after batch of meringue buttercream in our trusty 30 qt Hobart. I can't handle the thought of another day, making 9 batches in a row just to start building the wedding cakes for that weekend. The truth is, we go through this every wedding season but I usually can hire an intern whose job it is to make buttercream. Good candidates can be hard to find, we all know that. 

There's not a lot of space available for another mixer (we have a 30 and a table top 20) so I would have to get rid of the 30 and put a 60 in it's place. I'd like to be able to switch back and forth between the 60 and 30 bowls. Do you have to buy a specific model of mixer to accommodate a smaller bowl adapter or can they all handle one (e.g., a 60 can handle a 40 or 30 bowl)? How does it work with the attachments (is there an adapter for the stem?) And how hard is it to switch?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Hobart does offer adapter rings specific to the mixer and the size of bowl. So for say a 40qt mixer there is a specific ring for the standard Hobart 20 qt bowl. The hook/paddle/ whisk are also specific, they will fit on the 40 qt shaft , but not on a 20 qt. mixer. Both the rings and the paddles are clearly marked, ie: 40-20.

If you can find them used go for it! New they are expensive, but still cheaper than buying a new mixer, and a second bowl is almost as good as second mixer.


----------



## rlyv (Oct 28, 2005)

The last time I looked at them, they were over $500 for a a 10 qt adapter with the bowl and attachments for a 20 qt mixer. Haven’t looked at anything bigger.


----------



## kaido (Apr 20, 2020)

I agree they are expensive but still cheaper than a new mixer


----------

